
Ask HN: Feedback for a form endpoint - minhajuddin
Hi Guys, I am the founder of LiveForm (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;liveformhq.com&#x2F;) and am looking for feedback for improving my app. How many of you have used a form endpoint? What are the features you look for?<p>I have had a lot of success with a free version of this app that I built 5 years ago https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getsimpleform.com&#x2F; .<p>Would love to get some feedback. Thanks a lot :)
======
brudgers
On the landing page, it might help to explain the value proposition in about
fifteen words. Also to provide a simple diagramatic outline of the technology.
In short, help people quickly understand why they should care enough to
consider using a forms endpoint.

The current content more or less speaks to people who already know about forms
endpoints. It is probably better to focus on expanding the market than trying
to convince people to switch.

Good luck.

~~~
minhajuddin
Thanks for the feedback. Expanding the potential market sounds good.

